# Going to GNC tomorrow ...



## Premiere (Oct 8, 2004)

So ok i'm going to the GNC tomorrow to get some whey protein and MAYBE L-glutamine ... should i get that? i want a supplement that will help me with gains and muscle definition, i was going to try creatine (my parents agreed to it) but then i found out all it was, was water weight, so that's a no. I dont want to spend the rest of my paycheck (got about $85 left) so uhhh ... what should i try?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Glutamine is garbage IMO


----------



## Premiere (Oct 8, 2004)

what would u suggest?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Diet helps with definition.. creatine will help with gains.


----------



## Premiere (Oct 8, 2004)

i'm really trying to stay away from the creatine, weighing more isn't what i'm trying to get lol ... i've been called fat all my life and i'm actually sick of it man, so ya no, i'm cutting and it's real hard ... should i just invest in a good multi-vitamin? my dad said a multi vitamin aint what i need because i'm only 15 and blah blah blah ... but it's my money so whatever? multi-vitam? if so which one?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

this is cool the premier(e)'s are having a conversation


----------



## Premiere (Oct 8, 2004)

hahah mb p-funk


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

Some people feel Glut isnt necessary in supplement form. I happen to think it has great benefits in supp usage.

As far as Creatine, I think we can all agree, the gains you make wont be just water, but will also be MASS. Your parents dont NEED to agree on Creatine, its not a steroid or a hormone. Its safe and effective.

You can bet your ass its ten times more benefical than that diet pill your mom is taking to keep dad happy with her figure  Tell THAT to your mom when she says something about creatine


----------



## Premiere (Oct 9, 2004)

haha camaro my mom isnt the one taking the diet pill ... it's my dad ... well i guess its sorta kinda a diet pill, it's that mega men supplement shit he takes it to help keep his sugar level down since he's a diabetic ya no. So i should just go with the creatine?? powder form or capsule?


----------



## spiderman83 (Oct 9, 2004)

go with the gel capsules because i find when i was on them the gel capsules would break down faster as for the powder dont use it.


----------



## Premiere (Oct 9, 2004)

gel capsules it is then


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Powder.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 9, 2004)

spiderman83 said:
			
		

> go with the gel capsules because i find when i was on them the gel capsules would break down faster as for the powder dont use it.



you are honestly the first person i have ever heard say they take creatine capsules. to each his own


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Premiere said:
			
		

> So ok i'm going to the GNC tomorrow to get some whey protein and MAYBE L-glutamine ... should i get that? i want a supplement that will help me with gains and muscle definition, i was going to try creatine (my parents agreed to it) but then i found out all it was, was water weight, so that's a no. I dont want to spend the rest of my paycheck (got about $85 left) so uhhh ... what should i try?



just out of curiosity why are you going to gnc? your $85 will go further somewhere else.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2004)

Premiere said:
			
		

> So ok i'm going to the GNC tomorrow to get some whey protein and MAYBE L-glutamine ... should i get that? i want a supplement that will help me with gains and muscle definition, i was going to try creatine (my parents agreed to it) but then i found out all it was, was water weight, so that's a no. I dont want to spend the rest of my paycheck (got about $85 left) so uhhh ... what should i try?



lol creatine is not just water weight, man, if its just water weight why would it be arguably the most effective and safe natural supp. on the market, it gives some major gains (not just in mass but also strength), its also very cheap right now

do not buy the capsules they suck (from what i've heard), stick to the powder (creatine monohydrate) as the absorption is greater which means better gains


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity why are you going to gnc? your $85 will go further somewhere else.



GNC do some great gold card offers


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 9, 2004)

yea if you catch them at the right time of the month. why not just go somewhere that you can get a good deal no matter what day it is?


----------



## Premiere (Oct 9, 2004)

i went to gnc today and didnt get either i just ended up getting a multi vitamin and trying some of this green tea fat burning shit. and then i went to finishline and blew the rest of my money on a shirt and some shoes  i love shoes lol ... well i didnt blow all of it but i spent like $100 total (my mom owed me like $50 lol so she paid $50 of my shoes). My dad kinda talked me out of creatine and shit which made me mad becuase i really was gonna get it and he was like it's only water blah blah blah ... but i'ma get it the next time i'm out there without him, i mean he doesnt care if i get it ya no, but it just pisses me off that he thinks he knows everything about all the damn supplements but yet he cant even work out religiously ya no. so i'm just like shut the fuck up. He reads one thing about something and automatically thinks thats the truth about it blah blah! but neways bullet were should i blow $85 at?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 9, 2004)

i order my supps from www.bulknutrition.com but if i get in a pinch i go to a local supp store...1 that i know is cheaper than gnc.


----------

